# Olive Leaf



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been using Apawthecary Olive Leaf extract on two of my kids to see how it does. 

Sadie, my 14 year old Basset, has been on it for fatty cysts. She had 5 and two have ruptured. With her being on olive leaf it reduced the infection of the first one that ruptured, two others went away and her last one was a minimal rupture but is almost healed and she is fatty cyst free. Also her coat got darker, and she has more energy. 

Huly, my cat, we put on it to help with his feline herpes, build his immune system etc. We were not sure if this would work but my holistic nutrionist read about it and it could not hurt him so why not try it. We have tried other stuff and it would work for awhile and he would get another sinus infection. As of today Huly has not had any infections for over 6 months. 

Here is some info on Olive Leaf:

Olive leaf Benefits & Information
Olive leaf Herb Information / Side Effects
Latin Name: Olea europaea, Olea folium, Olea gallica, Olea lancifolia, Olea oleaster

Common Names: Olive, Olive Leaf, Olive Tree, Olivier

Properties: astringent, anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, anti-oxidant, anti-parasitic, anti-septic, anti-viral, febrifugal, immune-boosting, tranquiliser

Indicated for: Stabilising blood sugar levels, parasites (giardia, intestinal worms, malaria forming protozoa, microscopic protozoa, pinworms, ringworm, roundworm, tapeworms), boosting immune function, fighting infection, increasing resistance to disease, lowering blood pressure, abdominal chill, anthrax, arteriosclerosis, arthritis, autoimmune disorders, barium chloride and calcium induced arrhythmia, boosts energy levels, brain and nervous conditions, candida, cardiovascular conditions, chest complaints, chlamydia, chronic fatigue, chronic joint ache, chronic toenail fungus infection, colds & flu, cold sores, dengue, dental, ear, urinary tract and surgical infections, dissolves cholesterol, encephalitis, Epstein-Barr virus (EBV), fevers, fibromyalgia, gastric ulcers caused by H. pylori, gastrointestinal conditions, genital herpes, genital warts, gonorrhea, haemorrhoid pain-relief, hepatitis A, B, C, herpes I and II, HIV/ARC/AIDS, human herpes virus 6 and 7, improves blood flow, improves symptoms of chronic fatigue syndrome and related conditions, increases bile secretions, lupus, malaria, meningitis (bacterial/viral), mononucleosis, nervous tension, normalisation of heart beat irregularities, pneumonia, psoriasis, rabies, respiratory conditions, rheumatic fever, salmonella, severe diarrhea, shingles, shingles (Herpes zoster), sinus infections, soothes mucous membranes, staphylococcal food poisoning, streptococcus infection in throat, syphilis, toothache, toxic shock syndrome, trichonomas, tuberculosis, vaginitis, vasodilator effect on the smooth layer of coronary arteries, warts.

Warnings There is very little information regarding olive leaf and how it may affect a developing foetus or an infant. Therefore, its use it is not recommended during pregnancy or breast-feeding.

Olive leaf should not to be used by diabetics due to its potential blood-sugar lowering properties.

Oli-Pet Technical Bulletin
The olive tree, botanically-classified as Olea europaea L. has been the source of natural healing agents down through the ages including the olive oil produced from its fruit. For centuries, teas and other preparations made from olive leaves have been used successfully to treat fevers and gastrointestinal complaints, including parasites in human patients. Oli-Pet™ is the trade name for U.S Animal Nutritionals of Vermont's extract of the olive leaf. Research and animal studies have shown Olive Leaf Extract to be effective against a broad spectrum of microbial agents, including viruses, bacteria and even parasites. Oli-Pet™ can be considered one of the most useful and safe natural anti-microbial herbal extracts yet discovered. It can inhibit and kill over 100 microorganisms which can cause disease and death on a broad scale. Oli-Pet™ can be considered NatureÕs antibiotic remedy to be used to prevent and treat numerous animal infectious conditions and health problems related to:

Viruses 
Bacteria 
Parasites 
Allergy conditions 
Skin problems (Psoriasis) 
Inflammation (Arthritis, Sinusitis, Bursitis, etc.) 
Gastrointestinal problems 
Ulcers 
Free radical overload 
Overburdened immune system 
Wound healing 
The potent healing properties of Oli-Pet™ Olive Leaf Extract in so many diverse areas makes it one of the most comprehensive and versatile phytonutrients in products discovered to date. The principal active component in Oli-Pet™ is Oleuropein, a natural product of the iridoid group. Upon hydrolysis, Oleuropein can produce other bioactive fractions including Elenolic Acid. Oleuropein can be found in the olive treeÕs bark, leaves, roots, wood and fruit where it protects the plant from nearly every insect and bacterial invader known and provides mankind with a truly remarkable therapeutic agent with broad health applications. (more at link)

10 Healing Herbs for Hounds and Humans | Dogster

Cats and Dogs Naturally: Olive Leaf for infections

An interesting website:
Ask the Veterinarian: olive leaf extract, diabetes, westie


----------

